# Do the trees and animals praise God?



## tdowns

My daughter is listening to a bible song tape, and the narrator introduced one of the songs, "Did you know the trees praise God? And so do the animals."

Thoughts?

I know there is the passage about the rocks crying out....????


----------



## Pilgrim

Isaiah 55:12-13

12 "œ For you shall go out with joy,
And be led out with peace;
The mountains and the hills
Shall break forth into singing before you,
And all the trees of the field shall clap their hands.
13 Instead of the thorn shall come up the cypress tree,
And instead of the brier shall come up the myrtle tree;
And it shall be to the LORD for a name,
For an everlasting sign that shall not be cut off."


----------



## Pilgrim

See also Isaiah 44:23 and 49:13 and Romans 8:22. 

I can't recall passages where animals praise God, but sometimes I do err, not knowing the scriptures...

[Edited on 3-18-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## JessB

I was intrigued by this post and did a bit of searching....here's what I found in a quick search of the Psalms:

Psalm 150:6 "Let everything that has breath praise the LORD"

Psalm 148:7-13 

"Praise the LORD from the earth, 
you great sea creatures and all ocean depths, 

lightning and hail, snow and clouds, 
stormy winds that do his bidding, 

you mountains and all hills, 
fruit trees and all cedars, 

wild animals and all cattle, 
small creatures and flying birds, 

kings of the earth and all nations, 
you princes and all rulers on earth, 

young men and maidens, 
old men and children. 

Let them praise the name of the LORD, 
for his name alone is exalted; 
his splendor is above the earth and the heavens.


----------

